# Member's Blogroll Thread



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2010)

I am making a new one because the old one is....old!






If you have a beauty blog please post it here

Please also take a second to add makeuptalk.com to your blogroll on your site. We appreciate it! Just leave a link to your blog and a comment letting us know that we have been added!

I go first! : I moved my blog http://www.glitterglossgarbage.com

*Make sure if you are listing your blog that you LINK BACK to MuT from your blog.*


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's mine : Hollie McIntyre

I've added MUT to my blog


----------



## Eyelining (Feb 26, 2010)

I just started my very first blog! So far I have 1 follower. I had a celebratory cup of tea when they joined



Cheers to you! I'm adding MUT too it right now, already i've learnt loads from this site. There are some extremely talented people on here! I'd be honoured if any of you would take a look and let me know what you think





http://eyeliningobsessions.blogspot.com/


----------



## Eyelining (Feb 26, 2010)

Erm I added MUT to my blog role? Is that right? Or is there something else I should be doing. I'm new to this malarky....


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi there! My beauty blog has been running since 2008 with 500+ viewers per day and growing! My blog consists of : makeup tutorials, product reviews, product launches, fashion and celebrity features and more! So come check it out already and subscribe! I'm on Twitter &amp; Facebook. I added MUT to my blog.!
*kristadior.com*


----------



## Geek (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Scarlette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm on Twitter &amp; Facebook. I added MUT to my blog..!*kristadior.com*



  

Thank you for adding that!

Remember, if you have a blog, please add it here, but remember to LINK BACK to MakeupTalk.


----------



## Geek (Mar 8, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Eyelining* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Erm I added MUT to my blog role? Is that right? Or is there something else I should be doing. I'm new to this malarky.... 

  

That's right. Just add MuT to your blogroll. Thank youi


----------



## Aprill (Jun 17, 2010)

BUMP!! add your link here and add mut to your blogroll!!

I changed my blog again:

Glitter.Gloss.Garbage

add me on google friend connect!!

adding mut to my blogroll!!


----------



## hkgal86 (Sep 8, 2010)

i write a blog too!

with lots of makeup reviews and some looks.

if you have time check it out here

Hair and Makeup Overload

and follow if you're interested





gonna check out the blogs listed in this post

I edited MUT to my blog roll in my side bar... is that what i was supposed to do?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 16, 2010)

I am so late on this, but I have a blog now too.

Cosmetics Aficionado


----------



## Aprill (Sep 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am so late on this, but I have a blog now too.
Cosmetics Aficionado

OMG yay!! You are my loyal commenter and I was thinking a few days ago 'boy I wish Leticia had a blog so I could comment on hers sometime'. And you do yay! adding you to my blogroll!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks!



I added you already lol.


----------



## beautyaddictRR (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey ! I'm new to this forum just found it while randomly searching the web and I can't believe I've never used it before, was just viewing threads and having a look around and I'm in love /img/vbsmilies/smilies/happy.gif

please check out my blog, and if there's any fellow bloggers out there please subscribe and I'll subscribe to yours ! 

http://beautyaddictanonymous.blogspot.com/



xxoo


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've been thinking about starting a beauty blog for a very long time and last month i finally took the plunge and started posting! It is a very nerve-wrecking thing at first - putting yourself out there for the world to judge.

At the moment i am posting 3-4 times a week, so if you'd like to check it out please click the link below and be sure follow and comment





http://superficialsydney.blogspot.com/2010/10/forum-addict.html

I would really love to become a more active member in the beauty community and hopefully meet a lot like minded people that share my passion/obsession for beauty.

If you have a blog and you're just starting out too please be sure to contact me and i'll check you out xx Thanks xx


----------



## SuperficialSyd (Oct 14, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know i have a huge giveaway on my blog atm! first prize is over $300 worth of Mineral Make-up!!




 good luck


----------



## honeykim (Oct 30, 2010)

i used to have a website years ago before all this blog stuff became popular. haha.

but i decided to make a blog. it's not really a beauty blog. just me, my life, my thoughts.

but i wil have beauty stuff up





http://www.shika.kr


----------



## beautytobsess (Oct 31, 2010)

I have started a blog after a long time.

Here it is:

http://beauty.toobsess.com/

I added MUT to my blogroll


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't have a blog, but I am going to go through and follow everyone's blog with Google Reader!


----------



## lolaB (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not sure how I missed this thread for so long, lol!

BurbBeauty


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 6, 2010)

*This thread is so great! I'm going to add all you girls!!!!!!!*

Mine is :

*http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com*


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *beautyaddictRR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ! I'm new to this forum just found it while randomly searching the web and I can't believe I've never used it before, was just viewing threads and having a look around and I'm in love /img/vbsmilies/smilies/happy.gif
> 
> ...


 
I love your blog! Its so sweetly stylish! I love that pic of your family! Totally cute!

I added you and will be reading often!


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys! I see I have a lot of other blogs to check out!





Here's mine, if anyone is interested: http://theviamediaofbeauty.blogspot.com/ I'm trying to focus on the "middle end" products, as well as some low end stuff. Nothing that will break the bank or can't be easily pronounced (a la Chantecaille). And MUT was one of the first ones listed under my "Favorite Links" section.





Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (Nov 11, 2010)

Please do not forget to have a permanent link to Makeup Talk on your home page. I am noticing that even though this is written at the top of the page people keep leaving their blog link here without reciprocating.

Thanks


----------



## LibbyDrewBeauty (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi! I just created my blog and it ranges from makeup to style and im only 15!

I have good ideas and very motivated,make my dreams come true and visit it,  and please tell you friends!

I love beauty and fashion and will be buying most of the products I talk about so, tutorials will be coming!

Please get me noticed! I only dream of someone recognizing my work.

http://libbydrewbeauty.blogspot.com/

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello All!

I have a blog too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I did much research on how to link back to makeuptalk.  I think I did it right.  lol

If anyone else wants to be included in my "blog roll" I'd be happy to include you if you include me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://beautyblogxo.blogspot.com/


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *YoursEvermore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! I see I have a lot of other blogs to check out!
> 
> ...



Hey Ashley!  I tried to comment on your blog, and it wouldn't let me!  I'll be following though through your LOTD posts!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Nov 11, 2010)

Actually, I can't see your little "follow" button!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## YoursEvermore (Nov 14, 2010)

Ack! Thanks so much for pointing that out! I thought that was an automatic thing that went on everyone's page. I didn't realize you had to add the gadget yourself. :alm.forehead.:: And I'll definitely be following yours, too!
 



> Originally Posted by *ox0xbarbiex0xo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually, I can't see your little "follow" button!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Nov 14, 2010)

Bloggers, a little reminder that MakeupTalk is running a month long contest just for you bloggers!  Click here are the details:


----------



## kimzstyles (Nov 15, 2010)

please join my blog as i dedicate my blogs to japanese skincare and make up, thanks

www.kimzstyles.blogspot.com


----------



## alicabacon (Nov 23, 2010)

I too have something to post here.

My fashion blogs   http://alicebacon.blogspot.com

                           http://hugecollectionfashionabledresses.blogspot.com

I am a big fashion lover, i like to read, write and experiment about

I think fashion is most dynamic world and it keeps you alive


----------



## Lysette (Dec 24, 2010)

I write mostly about mineral makeup (have a huge collection of mica samples from TKB and Conservatorie) and recently I've become infatuated with e.l.f brushes too. I.R.Pale

(PS! ppl, please use tag-clouds/label-lists somewhere on the sides of  your blogs... it's the best way to give a quick overview of the contents of the blog)


----------



## micmakeup (Dec 24, 2010)

So here is my website...

Just started...

I added mut to my blogroll  





*Make up it's a beautiful morning...*


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mine is http://laceysmiles84.blogspot.com


----------



## vixie13 (Dec 25, 2010)

_Officially Listing...._

_http://vivaciousvixenv.blogspot.com/_

_Mostly reviews, FOTD's, Swatches, Looks, and Sale Updates! Hope you enjoy! Perhaps you can help me get on my feet and get a few more followers!_


----------



## kittennails (Dec 26, 2010)

HI!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd officially like to post my nail art, news and swatches blog:

www.kittennails.co.uk

I'd love it if you can come check me out and if you like then follow me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Loveley (Dec 28, 2010)

I just started a new-ish blog this month...i have alot of random stuff...mostly makeup but also face painting stuff...lemme know what you think of it...thanks!!

Its at A Day in the Life of Rachel if you are interested!

Thanks gallz!!

Rachel


----------



## LAminerals (Dec 28, 2010)

Â 

I dabble at my blog. Okay...I neglect it hugely! And therefore, at the risk of sounding stupid, how would I add MUT to my blogroll? I built my website, but I'm clueless about blog lingo!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 28, 2010)

You just need to include a hyperlink. With blogs there is usually a list of sites that are recommended, or a list of sites you follow, etc.


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 7, 2011)

I just started a new page/blog, please check it out and let me know what you think:

http://moriesnailart.weebly.com/

Also, if someone can tell me how to link back MUT from my blog I would totally appreciate it! As you can tell I'm totally new at this.


----------



## Lipstick&Luxury (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello!

I am new to the forum but I've had my blog for just over a year.

Please take a look: www.lipstickandluxury.com

xo

Nicole


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jan 11, 2011)

Instructions for *Blogspot/Blogger.  *

To add a link back to Makeuptalk.com on your blog:

Go to your Dashboard.

Click "Design"

Click "Add a Gadget"

Scroll down to find "Blog List"

Click the "+" next.

Click "Add To List"

Type in "www.makeuptalk.com"

Click "Add"

Click "Save"

And there you go!


----------



## beautychatter (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry adding to this thread a bit late, but I just stumbled on this thread today. Glad I did because I found some great blogs on this thread that I'm now following  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I also have a blog that you could check out at beautychatterblog.com. I just started my blog a few months ago, but I update with new articles, reviews, and swatches often. ..

I have a beauty blog too! Please visit me at beautychatterblog.com. I post mostly drugstore products and my occasional Sephora splurges. 

And I've added MuT in my blog roll too...






_posts merged_


----------



## DreamMUA (Jan 25, 2011)

new here!! But, i'm already loving this site. I have a blog at http://www.dreammua.blogspot.com i look forward to checking out you guys blog


----------



## itzjackiiee (Feb 14, 2011)

I just created a new blog and here it is:  Itzjackiiee


----------



## lilstaar (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, here is my blog, it's just started with a few dress composition, but there will be make ups and product tests too,

Thanks if You visit: http://forumshops2.blogspot.com/

MUT is in my blogroll!


----------



## serenity (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi! I've added MuT to my blog roll, and I'd love to add anyone else too, if you'd add mine onto your blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://reviewstogo.blogspot.com


----------



## KannibalKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I wasnt sure where else to post this, btw.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love reading peoples makeup blogs! So I made my own!

*http://kannibalkayfx.blogspot.com/*

I post nothing but makeup things, follow me!

Do you have a makeup blog? Ill follow you!


----------



## Karinalicious (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's my Beauty and Fashion blog:

http://karinalicious.webs.com


----------



## Mary Melrose (Feb 21, 2011)

I have my own discounted makeup website and have recently just added my own blog. I am going to be running lots of competitions to try and increase my bloggers. Would be good if some of you could pop in and follow me. If anyone writes a comment on any of my posts i will return the favour and write something interesting back on your blog. I've just added MUT to my blog. 

http://www.lisiousmakeup.co.uk/blog


----------



## ElizabethMayce (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

I just created a beauty/fashion/lifestyle blog a few days ago.  I'm working on spreading the word, so please follow me and if you have any advice please share!!

http://elizabethmaycelovelifebeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## LaMerzMakeup (Feb 23, 2011)

ooo ooo! I just started a blog too and I do believe (unless by some miracle someone else joined in the fifteen minutes since I last checked) that I have only one follower as well....ha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's change that!

I'll follow you and here's mine:

http://lamerzmakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## LaMerzMakeup (Feb 23, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ElizabethMayce* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone!!
> 
> ...


 Look for me - I'll be a follower shortly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love if you spread the word back in my direction as well! haha


----------



## ElizabethMayce (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi!

I checked out your blog today and I love it!! I recently started my own blog, since I'm still new at this I'm still working through some kinks.  If you wouldn't mind following me, I'd really appreciate it!! http://elizabethmaycelovelifebeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## LetsKissNMakeup (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey, fellow makeup addicts! Check out my new makeup blog I just started, Let's Kiss 'N Makeup:

http://letskissnmakeup.blogspot.com/

Let me know what you think! Is there anything you'd like to see on a makeup blog that isn't currently out there?


----------



## Chantiqa4 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been on MUT for a little while now but just found out about this blogroll forum, added MUT to my blog just now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please check out my beauty blog http://chezstyle.blog.com , I create Makeup Inspired looks, product reviews and DIY natural skin care. Been writing for MUT blog and enjoying it very much, learning so much from MUT..thanks for the opportunity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Claudiach (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello everyone!! I just started a blog (http://claudiach.blogspot.com/).. Stop by to say hi and if you can feedback! How do I add MakeupTalk to my blog?


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 4, 2011)

My blog is at http://lacedivory.onsugar.com.

It's a new, 1-year-old and it's where you can find my collections of cosmetic brands from all over the world. I also have FOTDs, swatches, product reviews, great deals and more.

Please check it out!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got mine up and running, but I've already got two posts up so it doesn't look too lonely!! Three if you count the welcome post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Taupe is the New Black.


----------



## psychotique (Mar 16, 2011)

My brand new blog,

http://electrajayde.blogspot.com/ 

I added MakeupTalk!


----------



## haleybmakeup (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey! I have just started a blog a couple days ago! I already have 4 followers! I update at least everyday. Expect tutorials, reviews, hauls, giveaways, and such. Please stop by and leave me a comment!

http://www.haleybmakeup.blogspot.com


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Haley! I look forward to checking out your blog.


----------



## LivingTheDream (Mar 22, 2011)

I just started my makeup / beauty blog, it's a work in progress. I currently add at least 2-3 posts every few days, but that number will grow. I'm pretty new to beauty blogging but so far I'm really enjoying it. I currently post reviews, hauls, swatches, and more   http://glamorous-addiction.blogspot.com/


----------



## musingmuse (Mar 22, 2011)

I started this baby a month ago. http://theguilty.tumblr.com

I wonder how I can follow blogspot.com blogs. hmmm.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone else new-ish to blogs really enjoying it?? It's so FUN to have a place to really just let it all out regarding beauty!! Especially those of us who can get a little bit to wordy even for a forum!


----------



## BombDiggity (Mar 23, 2011)

I just started a blog a few weeks ago and I'm loooooving it.. Check me out!

www.glitterbalm.blogspot.com


----------



## LaMerzMakeup (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy *almost-friday* everyone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Musingmuse-
 



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started this baby a month ago. http://theguilty.tumblr.com
> 
> I wonder how I can follow blogspot.com blogs. hmmm.



I originally started my blog using tumblr as well, but I switched to blogspot once I realized it was way more customizable....you might want to check it out if you haven't already!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You might really like it....ok, anyways! On to your question-

You can sign up for an open-id account (just google "open-id" and I think you should be able to find the website fairly easily). I'm not an expert on the topic by any means, but from what I understand, open-id accounts are considered to be "universally compatible" (so to speak) and allow for you to use one "identity" for numerous platforms, rather than have to sign up for numerous individual accounts. Wow...I wrote that horribly. That doesn't even make sense. ;-/ Ha! Ok, let me try again. For example:

Instead of having separate identities for everything:

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] ;-p

You could use an open-id as an umbrella- identity and use it for multiple things. I still don't know if that made any sense. But hey! I tried. ;o)

Also, I don't know if tumblr supports this particular  function, but you can also use an open-id to set up a "google friend's connect" gadget on your blog, which would allow other, non-tumblr'ers to follow your blog as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope that helps...maybe a little...?  :-/


----------



## tiarra (Mar 31, 2011)

My new blog is http://talkfastandpretty.blogspot.com


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine is:

www.GirlyEnthusiast.com

Hosting awesome beauty giveaways constantly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check her out!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 8, 2011)

Oooohhhh, I'm going check it out right now!!!  What an awesome giveaway!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 13, 2011)

My blog is on my website..http://www.changingfacesforever.com/blog


----------



## bowbandit (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi everyone! I would appreciate it if you check out my blog.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have exactly 2 followers right now haha! I will be hosting a giveaway at the beginning of the month to get more readers! Oh, and I linked to MUT on my homepage.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://eyelineraddict.blogspot.com


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 1, 2011)

I just started my first beauty blog and would love for you to come check it out and subscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  There aren't that many entries yet because I just started it, but there will be makeup tip, tricks, tutorials, reviews, swatches as well as fashion.    http://foxxyb80.blogspot.com/


----------



## sammiebz (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I just joined MUT  today. I was told I can add my blogs here on this thread... But I had a question, how do I add MUT to my blogs?? Anyway, my blogs are:

Breen Life - www.breenlife.com

Beautiful Inside and Out: www.beautiful-inside-and-out.com

Facebook Group: http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_193280007381034&amp;ap=1


----------



## bowbandit (May 2, 2011)

You can put a link in a sidebar or add it to your blogroll if you have one.


----------



## sammiebz (May 2, 2011)

I will have to double check that... Thank you Bowbandit!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kayleigh83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else new-ish to blogs really enjoying it?? It's so FUN to have a place to really just let it all out regarding beauty!! Especially those of us who can get a little bit to wordy even for a forum!



I am loving blogging.  I don't have any female friends here in Cali (i moved from east coast) So it's good to get out what I'm feeling or doing to someone/something.


----------



## bowbandit (May 3, 2011)

Youre welcome Ssammie! Im loving you and Bonnie's blogs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I just wanted to say that my giveaway has started and im giving out ALOT of stuff! Come check it out!


----------



## sammiebz (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Youre welcome Ssammie! Im loving you and Bonnie's blogs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I just wanted to say that my giveaway has started and im giving out ALOT of stuff! Come check it out!


Thank you! Love the layout of your blog! And omg  you do have a huge giveaway! I will have to post that on my FB group get you some more followers! =)


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Youre welcome Ssammie! Im loving you and Bonnie's blogs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I just wanted to say that my giveaway has started and im giving out ALOT of stuff! Come check it out!


 Thanks!  Loving your giveaway!  I'm gonna get on that!


----------



## sammiebz (May 3, 2011)

Love your blog Bonnie! I just subscribed to it... LOVE LOVE LOVE the sunset look you did... I forgot what you called it but its beautiful!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *sammiebz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your blog Bonnie! I just subscribed to it... LOVE LOVE LOVE the sunset look you did... I forgot what you called it but its beautiful!!



thanks! I'll sub to yours too!  I like it so much I didn't want to wash my face last night lol


----------



## bowbandit (May 4, 2011)

The sunset look was awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So how do you guys feel about making a challenge calendar?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 4, 2011)

there is one - Dare to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ngelic (May 4, 2011)

*Joins the bandwagon*

Here's my blog: http://cosmetologyy.blogspot.com/

I do sales, reviews(mainly eye products), nails and sometimes dupes and when I'm really bored, I tend to write "articles" on latest trends like this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarraSanborn (May 22, 2011)

Newer beauty blogger here: http://www.sanborncolours.blogspot.com

I have another blog that I'm playing around with Make it Save it Spend it: Money but it's not very good or official yet.

And I just made a group for all bloggers on here it's the Beauty Bloggers group  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Join if you want to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ls820 (Jun 2, 2011)

mainly make up, some movie review, food.... and minimal rants..

http://lilynotlouise.blogspot.com/

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aly Kay (Jun 6, 2011)

Make-up World =]

http://tumble-one.blogspot.com/


----------



## kerenrebeca (Jun 9, 2011)

http://unveiledheart31.blogspot.com/

Joining this forum gave me the courage to start this blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheMakeupGal (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi All, I just joined this site today - it looks fab here!  

I have a blog at http://www.themakeupgal.com or www.themakeupgal.wordpress.com I've only started it about 7 weeks ago and I'm really enjoying it.  I blog about makeup reviews, celebrity makeup, well anything makeup really, I haven't plucked up the courage yet to do video reviews or tutorials as I don't like the sound of my own voice - 




  I have 2 followers and I'm delirious happy about that and hope that I'm good enough or interesting enough to earn more followers.



  

I've put MUT on my blog list/links.  

Let me know if you do follow me or list me on your blog roll and I'll follow/list you right back (hope I got that right - I'm v. new!)  

TheMakeupGal aka Fi x


----------



## aqua_shell (Jun 11, 2011)

hey, i just made the courage of posting my blog here...i'm not even half as good as you guys but still...here it is:

http://aquashells.blogspot.com/

i added MUT to the blogroll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and also hit the follow button on all of the blogs here that i wasn't following yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## loveiswatching (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys - I just recently changed my blog URL to http://www.shessomia.blogspot.com

I'm going to go back and see who is on here that I havent followed yet!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 12, 2011)

I followed you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bowbandit (Jun 12, 2011)

I just checked your blog out, and I hate to admit it, but I can't understand a single thing on there lol. However pictures speak louder than words. I love the latest makeup look you did with the rhinestones.



> Originally Posted by *aqua_shell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey, i just made the courage of posting my blog here...i'm not even half as good as you guys but still...here it is:
> 
> ...


----------



## KitaRei (Jun 13, 2011)

I've added MUT to mine too, and I'm following everyone here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aqua_shell (Jun 14, 2011)

haha thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> there is a translator installed so you can use google translate for it, but i think i'm gonna start translating it anyways. My blog is in romanian because most of my followers are romanian  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna write in English as well...i promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *bowbandit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked your blog out, and I hate to admit it, but I can't understand a single thing on there lol. However pictures speak louder than words. I love the latest makeup look you did with the rhinestones.


----------



## TheMakeupGal (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have a blog too that I started about 8 weeks ago, so it's quite new, but the number of subscriptions is growing and people are starting to comment, which has stopped me feeling like I am all on my own 



 not that I mind as I am really enjoying doing it, I'd do it even if no one was reading.



  It's a mix of product reviews, celebrity makeup, my views on makeup adverts etc..  http://www.themakeupgal.com

I have added MUT to my links. 

Fi  aka TheMakeupGal xxx


----------



## MidnightViolets (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello, I'm quite new around here, but thought I would share my blog. It's pretty new and mainly concerns drugstore brand swatches and reviews and some looks as well. I have added Make-up Talk to my links on the left side. I'll now get started at having a look through all your blogs - I think I have my evening well planned!

Thanks, H

http://midnightviolets.blogspot.com/


----------



## Caligirl562 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello I'm a rookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just started a new blog this past week.  I'm in a new adventure trying low cost cosmetics (e.l.f) vs my old makeup such as benefit and MAC and others... I'm waiting for my products to arrive and see how good they are..I posted two products already so u can go and check them out..thank you guys

http://makeupforeverybudget.blogspot.com/

Yaneth from sunny california

xoxo

ps people wonder why im switching from Benefit/Mac to e.l.f  is because i got laid off and i been low in cash and at this moment sad to say i can't afford my old makeup and this got me started in trying lower cost cosmetics.. xoxo


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 25, 2011)

Updating! I've moved my blog over to Blogger, so it's got a new URL (and a new look!)

Taupe is the New Black!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jun 26, 2011)

I updated my link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shannon717717 (Jun 29, 2011)

_Hello,,,_

_I'm a newbie here and I'm trying to find my way around as well as chat with others!! This is a cool_

_site and it's hard to stop reading and chatting with all the great info and people here! I'm still trying_

_to set up my profile so please bare with me.I would love to add the MUT to my blog is there a code_

_for the button I could put on? I'm going to post my blog soon but I want to make sure I get the code _

_for the MUT._

_Thanks




_

_Shannon717717_


----------



## silkroad (Jul 2, 2011)

So far I have 1 follower. I had a celebratory cup of tea when they joined



Cheers to you! I'm adding MUT too it right now, already i've learnt loads from this site. There are some extremely talented people on here! I'd be honoured if any of you would take a look and let me know what you think.

____________________________________

http://www.esilkscarfs.com/C-94-b0'&gt;http://www.esilkscarfs.com/C-94-b0

http://www.esilkscarfs.com/


----------



## cglmakeup (Jul 15, 2011)

cookiechina.blogspot.com


----------



## Daphnee14 (Jul 28, 2011)

I've never been involved in a guest blog but I'm really interested in it...

So what are your views on that? Tips? Advice? Have you ever guest blogged?

Here's my blog: http://daphyin-makeupisart.blogspot.com


----------



## Briadoll (Jul 29, 2011)

I just started my new beauty blog here:

http://briathebeauty.blogspot.com/

I dedicate to natural hair, makeup, hair of the day, outfit of the day, product reviews and much more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only have a few posts for now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## musingmuse (Jul 29, 2011)

thank you! i am slowly switching to blogspot.com. sooon to be launched. lol



> Originally Posted by *LaMerzMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy *almost-friday* everyone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## betsuz (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here too, I love talking about makeup, so you'll see me here quite often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also have a blog, and wanted to share it with you guys. I would love to hear what you think.

Here it is...

http://makeuporganizeronline.com


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2011)

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/

http://zadidoll.tumblr.com/


----------



## bowbandit (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm interested in other people guest blogging for me, as well as writing for others! Check me out and let's talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Daphnee14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never been involved in a guest blog but I'm really interested in it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Briadoll (Jul 30, 2011)

I really like your idea, you have a nice concept! I'm looking forward to more enticing posts, I followed you girl. &lt;3 



> Originally Posted by *Caligirl562* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello I'm a rookie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just started a new blog this past week.  I'm in a new adventure trying low cost cosmetics (e.l.f) vs my old makeup such as benefit and MAC and others... I'm waiting for my products to arrive and see how good they are..I posted two products already so u can go and check them out..thank you guys
> 
> ...


----------



## bowbandit (Aug 2, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^im calling spam on this one.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

hehe I deleted it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  yes it was spam


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Aug 2, 2011)

I would like to collaborate a giveaway soon with someone I think


----------



## musingmuse (Aug 4, 2011)

I am slowly moving myself to blogger... I've only gotten a few posts up. here aaah. I still need to finish designing it. hehe.


----------



## Howmanygoats (Aug 27, 2011)

http://howmanygoats.blogspot.com/

Here is my blog, only 7 followers so far, but its a makeup blog, and is mostly FOTD's and Swatches


----------



## makeuplover 123 (Sep 8, 2011)

http://missnailsnmakeup.blogspot.com/

come check it out and give me advice plz


----------



## musingmuse (Sep 21, 2011)

Does anyone have Google+?


----------



## cherrycheery (Sep 28, 2011)

New in Blogging as well..

My blog is http://cherrycheery.blogspot.com

Added MUT to my favourite link as well..

Thank you..


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 28, 2011)

My Blog &gt;&gt;&gt;   http://hezzie-makeupflower.blogspot.com/

I added MuT to my blog roll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Sep 28, 2011)

I've heard of it and I have a friend that was supposed to try it out but I wasn't too sure what it was. Just another social networking site??



> Originally Posted by *musingmuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have Google+?


----------



## OneoftheWicked (Sep 29, 2011)

This is mine http://wearethewicked.blogspot.com/ and I already added MuT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I write makeup, skincare, and Lush product reviews! Take a look and follow if interested! http://www.Beauty-Flawed.blogspot.com Also Added MUT to my Blog List!


----------



## Miriam Gtz (Oct 10, 2011)

I just started a new blog on Avon products

http://avonbeautyreviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## sana (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hi,*

*Iâ€™m Sana Malik and I live in Lahore , Pakistan*

*I am the owner of  http://makeupoholics.blogspot.com/ and have added MUT to my blog.*

*Blogging is my passion. I always wonder about getting interacted with people all around the world using any mean of multimedia , having my own magzine or channel or even a blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Sharing my views and opinions and being heard is really important to me. And guess what , for me itâ€™s a dream comes true â€¦*

* People mostly think that girls are chocoholics , buti donâ€™t agree . Almost every girl is a makeupoholic. And sharing my experiences about something I love , is trully a great pleasure.*

*Please check and Follow my blog &lt;3 xoxo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Slinkycats (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Everyone! 

I just added MUT and the MUT BLOG to my BLOG list. Here is the link for my BLOG! I'm still very new at this but I am working hard to make it better and better as I go and learn more. Thanks and Happy BLOGGING! m/-_-m/


----------



## kaynicole (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres my beauty blog:  http://beautyblarg.blogspot.com/

I'm very dedicated to this blog, and I would greatly appreciate any and all views and linklove I could possibly get!

I added MUT to my blogroll,

Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 21, 2011)

II'm following u now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kaynicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heres my beauty blog:  http://beautyblarg.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## kaynicole (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks so much! &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## kerker (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Ladies!! I have just recently started a blog: http://theuglymoments.blogspot.com/

If you can follow me would be awesome, i'll try to think of some creative stuff to talk about lol

Let me know what you think and I can make changes, better to know what im doing wrong.

Thanks for looking!!! =)

Forgot to say I have added MUT to my blog!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Oct 27, 2011)

Addem MUT to my blogroll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is my blog: http://ms-jelena.blogspot.com/ I write about nailpolishes, food, random things...


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 28, 2011)

yup. just like facebook but not as annoying? no ads, and its much easier to filter out information that you want others to see
 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've heard of it and I have a friend that was supposed to try it out but I wasn't too sure what it was. Just another social networking site??


----------



## musingmuse (Oct 28, 2011)

Ladies, I would be very grateful if you subscribe!

http://guiltlust.blogspot.com/


----------



## everythingemer (Nov 20, 2011)

Would be great if you checked out my Blog and Followed Me!! x 

http://www.everythingemer.com


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 20, 2011)

I do a small blog with my sister called Two Chix Beauty Fix here..  http://www.twochixbeautyfix.com/

We specialize in reviews, sales, sample links, and generally have small giveaways going at least every 2 weeks. Honestly it's more for our entertainment then anything else and what we use as an excuse to buy make up.


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2011)

*Can you all add MakeupTalk to your blog rolls?*

*Let me know when you do!*


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 20, 2011)

I've had it added to our shared links for awhile. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Geek (Nov 20, 2011)

Yep!
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had it added to our shared links for awhile. Is that what you mean?


----------



## LizRoberts (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey Everyone.  I just posted a link back to MakeupTalk.  I was told when I do so that I can share my blog here so here goes =)  

    primped &amp; painted


----------



## Briadoll (Dec 4, 2011)

Hell Ladies, I wanted to show you guys my new layout!! Of course its premade but I wanted to put my little touches in it. Would love to know what you guys think,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My blog is under my username:

I want some feedback on the blog aswell.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of making a Tumblr blog so I wanna reserve a spot here ^^


----------



## Geek (Jan 16, 2012)

*I've changed the name of this thread from 2010-2011 blogroll to "Member's Blogroll Thread"*


----------



## allthingsaimee (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.allthingsaimee.blogspot.com  - i blog about everything!  haha!  nailpolish, beauty products, clothes, crafts, life... come check me out and follow through bloglovin' (as google friend connect isn't going to be in existence much longer.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 16, 2012)

BTW - there is a group for bloggers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's kind of inactive right now however anyone is more than welcome to join and participate.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jan 20, 2012)

I just started blogging a lot recently, it is kind of a mix of everything! It would be great if you checked it out and followed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://mrsgaeul.com

Looking forward to seeing you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 20, 2012)

I just recently started writing about makeup. But my blog has my two loves make up and graphic design: http://ibdfm.blogspot.com/


----------



## blackmagick (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I mostly write reviews, product comparsions and post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love to meet new people and fellow makeup addicts by blogging so follow me &amp; I'll follow you

http://justanothermakeupblog-angela.blogspot.com/


----------



## blackmagick (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! I mostly write reviews, product comparsions and post pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd love to meet new people and fellow makeup addicts by blogging so follow me &amp; I'll follow you

http://justanothermakeupblog-angela.blogspot.com/


----------



## nukacola (Jan 30, 2012)

My blog is http://www.silverpetalsblog.co.uk/   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've just started out, I've wanted to make my own blog for ages! I have a whopping two followers, yaaay XD I'll be doing reviews, DIY makeup/beauty stuff, dupes, FOTD's and various other bits. I'd be thrilled if some of you ladies could check it out!


----------



## lavieenblonde (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey there,

Also I have just started a Beauty Blog, check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://lavieenblonde89.blogspot.com/

and of course I've already linked makeuptalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm now following all the blogs that still appear to be active! Whew.

I recently started blogging.  You can find me at http://bataneyelash.blogspot.com


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm now following all the blogs that still appear to be active! Whew.

I recently started blogging.  You can find me at http://bataneyelash.blogspot.com


----------



## Pancua (Feb 7, 2012)

Just activated my blog at http://pancua.wordpress.com/

I'm still working out the kinks so bear with the construction dust.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay! I just started up my blog, but it feels sad with zero followers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://tuttivuoi.blogspot.com/


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Feb 13, 2012)

Added MUT to the blogs I follow. Started out recently, here's my link:

http://inpursuitofbeautiful.blogspot.com/


----------



## kerker (Feb 13, 2012)

lovely blogs ladies! i shall go through and follow you ladies!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought I posted my blog on here but I don't see my post so maybe not.. (Also I'm tired so likely that I'm missing it)

Anywho I just started it up about a month ago and I only have 4 posts.. It's a work in progress  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

blushingsooner.blogspot.com


----------



## Pancua (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thrilled to see so many bloggers! Yay!


----------



## kissamakeup (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi ladies! Just recently started a blog and a twitter. I've been a makeup artist for a while but until recently I never thought about blogging about it. It's turning out to be a blast! I'm loving all of these tutorials and tips and I'll be checking out all of the blogs posted here!

here's my link:

http://kissamakeup.blogspot.com/

Loving the website and so much support


----------



## Pancua (Feb 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kissamakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just recently started a blog and a twitter. I've been a makeup artist for a while but until recently I never thought about blogging about it. It's turning out to be a blast! I'm loving all of these tutorials and tips and I'll be checking out all of the blogs posted here!
> 
> ...


yay! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jacinta (Feb 21, 2012)

I love to blog!  I have one dedicated to the monthly beauty subscription services!  I am currently offering a giveaway and plan to have one each week, at least through the end of March.  Please check it out!  http://mybeautyboxes.blogspot.com.   THANKS GIRLS!!


----------



## pb15 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi ladies! I just recently started my blog so there's not a whole lot up there but I'm definitely working on it.  I love everything to do with makeup so I figured why not talk about it with people who actually want to!




I'm looking forward to checking out the blogs that have been listed so far.

I've added MuT to my blogroll ... here's my blog: brushuponbeauty.blogspot.com

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pb15* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! I just recently started my blog so there's not a whole lot up there but I'm definitely working on it.  I love everything to do with makeup so I figured why not talk about it with people who actually want to!
> 
> ...


Yay! Welcome to the insanity that is blogging!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pb15 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you! I'm pretty excited!


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 23, 2012)

checking some of these out now!


----------



## BeautyMist (Mar 4, 2012)

My blog http://www.beautyandthemist.blogspot.com/ Here you can find everything about women, beauty, accessories, celebrities, wedding, music.

I have added MUT to my blog


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 19, 2012)

I just started a blog ... www.cmclueless.blogspot.com! Still a bit bare but I'm working on some things for this week!

I added makeuptalk.com to my blogroll list, as well! I'll be skimming through for some good blogs to follow!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 29, 2012)

I think I posted in the old blog roll thread from 2010/2011, but my old blog is long gone... I had no clue what I'm doing "back then"... haha. Oh well.

I'm back at it though, this time with an actual plan that I'll stick to instead of being all scatter-brained. 

http://old-haunts.blogspot.com/ I'll mainly focus on vintage stuff, beauty and hair, as well as outfit posts!


----------



## nicolereviews (Apr 5, 2012)

I just started a beauty blog, but I already have lots of content.  Please check out my articles here: http://reviewsbeauty.blogspot.com/

I have interesting articles about:

Latisse: http://reviewsbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/latisse-before-and-after.html

Hourglass Mineral Veil Primer: http://reviewsbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/03/hourglass-mineral-veil-primer-spf-15.html

L'Oreal EverSleek Sulfate and Silicone-free Hair Care: http://reviewsbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/04/drugstore-curly-girl-hits-loreal.html

Thanks ladies!


----------



## simonem (Apr 30, 2012)

Check out my website http://simonebeautyxox.blogspot.ca/ my twitter https://twitter.com/#!/XOSM1 and youtube! https://www.youtube.com/user/XOSM1


----------



## skin4men (May 10, 2012)

hey guys. my new blog, is all about skin care product reviews, fashion IT items, and just articles on anything else i like!

http://menandskin.wordpress.com/

shout out to all of u's who check it out!!


----------



## ShawnL (May 10, 2012)

What a cool idea for a blog. You don't see many blogs out there by men on fashion and skincare. Looks good!


----------



## congcongyan (May 17, 2012)

*My blog*


----------



## Fairest of all (May 17, 2012)

My blog: http://fairest-of-all.blogspot.com/

My Facebok page: http://facebook.com/fairestofalltheland


----------



## Souly (May 17, 2012)

http://www.soulystones.blogspot.com

I will follow anyone who follows me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckylilme (May 17, 2012)

I have a blog and it is NOT a beauty one I don't have a place for followers but you can just stop by from time to time lol! I will go down the list backwards and follow the ones on here though. Mine is http://watercoolermommy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Starletmuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone! I just started a celebrity beauty blog on wordpress. I was wondering if anyone else out there uses wordpress??? I'm new to this and am clueless as how to get followers??? This is my blog(bare with me)





http://starletmuse.wordpress.com/


----------



## Starletmuse (Jun 5, 2012)

I love it! So great to see a niche filled!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 5, 2012)

You might want to look in the Beauty Bloggers group as well as advertize in the Link Your Blog thread.

As a new blogger, it's going to be a bit of a journey but just stick with it and they will come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey ladies!

So happy we have this thread to check out everyone's work! You can find my blog here: oliveandhazel.blogspot.com. My latest post was all about Caviar nails! I've also linked back to MakeupTalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll be stopping by your blogs - see you there!


----------



## Vera7 (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually just started a blog, but I need a few tips on how to attract more people, http://www.MakeupandHorcruxes.wordpress.com


----------



## Wyosparkles (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!!!

If you follow our blog, we would be happy to follow yours and help promote you!

Let's all share the love!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Come check us out!  We have an awesome "braid" contest/giveaway going on right now and would love to see everyone's unique and creative braids!

http://www.wyosparkles.com/

We are working our way through all of your awesome blogs!!!  Way to go ladies!  We love them!

Stop by..say hi!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ErikaMurphy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey there! 

   I'm trying to start up a website and I'd love if you would check it out. It's all about beauty, fitness, quotes and, loving yourself the way you are. It just started so it's kinda boring but if you would be kind and help give it a go it'd be greatly appreciated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

      Thanks, Erika.






http://genuinebeautyforall.webnode.com/


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 16, 2012)

http://aleeeshuh.blogspot.com/

I just started blogging. I would love any feedback as I am a COMPLETE NEWB. This is all territory for me.

Follow me and I shall follow you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 16, 2012)

http://shandimessmer.wordpress.com


----------



## hjc682 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey ladies, finally got my blog up and running! Im mostly going to talk about how to deal with oily skin, cover up acne scars, reviews/tutorias with mid range prodcuts, sometimes hair, oh and my two beautiful Corgis might make an appearance here and there!!   http://itsamakeupthing-hjc.blogspot.com/


----------



## aiceskating (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello Everyone! My blog is http://sparklegirlslife.wordpress.com/.


----------



## MakeupByJai (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey guys! I finally decided to make my own beauty blog since I love reading other beauty blogs. I have made blog post about Maybelline Mega Plush Mascara, Revlon Just Bitten Kissables, Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Foundation, and more! I hope to start making my own Youtube videos soon! Please check out my blog! Do you guys have any suggestions on how to get more traffic to my blog? Thanks!

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------



## classybroad (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is my blog-

makeup talks is on the blogroll- I learn something new every day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://diaryofaclassybroad.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 21, 2012)

I have added MUT to my blogroll, and am hoping you wonderful ladies could help me. I am a total newB and started doing reviews of all different things, not just beauty. I will follow you if you follow me. I need all the help I can get, so any and all feedback is greatly appreciated! 



http://whatiamthinkingaboutnow.blogspot.com/

Thank you!!


----------



## Kirari (Sep 25, 2012)

http://kiraridream.blogspot.com/ is my blog.  I'm still in the process of finding my rythym with it, but I've having fun doing so.  I've added MUT to my blogroll.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emberscollide (Sep 26, 2012)

I followed so many of you all (well, the people who seemed to still update anyway).  I also added the makeup talk link to my blog which you can find here: http://emberscollide.blogspot.com

I hope you check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GariDong (Sep 29, 2012)

http://nightintrees.blogspot.com

I just started my own blog. It's about living in nyc, beauty, and hopefully much more. Hope you guys check it out! I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Beautykare (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi There,

My blog is about Natural Beauty Care Tips http://www.my-beautytips.com its a colletion of articles that are very informative and you get loads of useful natural home remedies to treat your beauty care issues. hope you'll like it.

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautywithb (Oct 1, 2012)

I have added MUT

Here's my blog...

beautywithb.com


----------



## loveroxie (Oct 3, 2012)

here's mine





http://loveroxie.com


----------



## meeshakaw (Oct 14, 2012)

Want the latest and greatest updates on the products in the market?? Check out my blog Strawberryheartschocolatedarts (dot) blogspot (dot) com www.Strawberryheartschocolatedarts.blogspot.com


----------



## beautywithb (Oct 15, 2012)

Love this thread! So many blogs so little time! I just started my beauty blog about 2 months ago now at *www.beautywithb.com*! Posts daily, Monday through Friday! xoxo!


----------



## iGlamorBar (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey loves, mine is http://www.iglamorbar.com/


----------



## Ashitude (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Newly started blog.    http://stuffbyashitude.blogspot.com/

I have added make up talk on my blog roll.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey y'all.

A friend and I have been hard at work at launching our new combined blog. Please check it out here: http://evervain.com/

We don't haven't an official blogroll yet, but we're definitely looking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hit me up so we can be friends!


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello, I already added MUT to my blog roll tho it's not the feed burner link(I think that's what blogger said), but it still links here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I started a blog short ago and have a lot of things to post,but my bf's computer(I don't have my own here) kinda broke down and all the pictures for my new threads are there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> either way, my blog is fairly new, not popular at all XD I have no followers, but I guess I do it cuz I like it XD hope someone likes it ^^


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Nov 25, 2012)

I just started my beauty blog today and and am getting ready to add a link to MUT right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://missmathersmakeup.blogspot.com/

Thank you to any one who follows, +1's, and shares. &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started my beauty blog today and and am getting ready to add a link to MUT right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Followed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I just made my blog I picked the same layout XD good thing the bf made me change it a while ago XD I still think it looks super cute tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliegee319 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey all!  I just started my first ever blog.  It is mainly about affordable fashion, but it will eventually feature things like nail art (which I am obsessed with just like every other girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)!

Please take a look:

http://lunavida23.blogspot.com/


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Followed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I just made my blog I picked the same layout XD good thing the bf made me change it a while ago XD I still think it looks super cute tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you, I saw that! Haha I figured it was cute for starting off.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi ladies! Just joined MUT after lurking for a while. I have a shopping blog (mostly women's fashion and beauty) called Beautify My Life. 

MUT is on my blogroll!


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi ladies! Just joined MUT after lurking for a while. I have a shopping blog (mostly women's fashion and beauty) called Beautify My Life.
> 
> MUT is on my blogroll!


 I loved your blog! Plus you gave me some ideas for future posts. Thinking I'll do some online store browsing and compose some outfits and list prices.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Dec 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I loved your blog! Plus you gave me some ideas for future posts. Thinking I'll do some online store browsing and compose some outfits and list prices.


 Thank you! Glad I gave you some ideas!


----------



## jaydhagberg (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey everyone! Check out my blog at jaydhagberg.com! Inside you'll find reviews, swatches, tips and tricks, fx tutorials, and drag queen tips for real girls!


----------



## Souly (Jan 3, 2013)

Following everyone who updates regularly


----------



## VicC (Jan 5, 2013)

My blog is new, stop by and say hello! laceandcameo.blogspot.com


----------



## belleetbeaut (Jan 8, 2013)

my blog is www.belleetbeaut.blogspot.com I'd love for you to check it out! I'm fairly new to the community  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amywx93 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys, please visit my beauty, fitness and health blog, I have advice on anything from make up reviews, fake tanning, teeth whitening and hair extensions! I would be so grateful If you had a little look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks, Amy xox


----------



## OiiO (Jan 21, 2013)

Linking back to MuT on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://glamorable.blogspot.com

I write about beauty, fashion and yummy food, with my main focus being monthly subscriptions.

I always include a LOT of pictures in every blog post so make sure to expand them to see the entire post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jan 22, 2013)

I've gone through and added all the recent additions. I'm excited.


----------



## theboxbitch (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey all! I am Kyla, aka The Box witch : http://boxwitch.com. I have added MUT to my blogroll. I review box subscriptions and give tips from magazines. Some say I am funny. This blogging thing has turned out pretty awesome.


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am so excited to share my blog with you! I post about beauty, sales, &amp; favorite items on a normal basis. My goal is to post a few items a week &amp; this week I've got a post scheduled for each day already! I can't wait to meet some of you &amp; share our love for beauty products, I haven't met too many people who love makeup as much as I do! Polish is my favorite thing &amp; could get by with buying a new polish each day...which isn't too nice on the pocket! Thanks for reading, hope you get the chance to check out my page soon!

Http://MissPrissTiff.Blogspot.com

Thanks again!

-Tiffany...

Most Recent post: My Kinda Sale - 4 OPI polishes for $9.07 to be exact!

http://missprisstiff.blogspot.com/2013/02/my-kinda-sale.html


----------



## SilviaQuiros (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi guys! My name is Silvia QuirÃ³s I want to share with you my youtube channel, I have tones of makeup tutorials, products reviews, favorites video, hair tutorials, or my personal routines that you would love them!!

If you like fashion looks I recreated Adele, JLo, Taylor Swift, Rihanna or Megan Fox looks, among many more other celebrities styles.

If you like natural looks I do perfect foundation routine, tips on "no makeup" makeup or a waterproof makeup. 

If you like to learn you will see tones of tricks, tips and techniques to get the perfect lips, eyebrows, foundations, eyeliner or eyelashes, among much more.

And if you like more striking makeup looks I do awesome halloween makeup looks, with special effects, fantasy carnival looks or catwalks and photo shot makeups!

DonÂ´t miss I upload a new video every other day! 

https://www.youtube.com/user/SilviaMarta

And to see close up pictures and the list of products check out my blog:

http://www.silviaquirosblog.com

Enjoy!


----------



## violina (Feb 13, 2013)

Already added MuT to the Directories along the bottom.

http://plumeyeliner.blogspot.com/


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm a new blogger about 3 weeks in- I update every day and get a ton of subscription boxes and beauty products.

I have Giveaways a lot too- one is up with all Julep products now.

brokebeautyblogger.blogspot.com


----------



## MsleeMua (Feb 24, 2013)

hi everyone, i have a tumblr blog.. i post fashion, makeup, nails, celebrities, comics, tvshows and a lot of varity topics..

please follow my tumblr and i will definitley follow you back.

my tumblr is http://ice-queen-x.tumblr.com


----------



## MsleeMua (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a Tumblr_blog so anyone with tumblr I will follow back Ice-queen-x.Tumblr.com Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JustJenessa (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's my blog http://forever-glamorous.blogspot.ca

drop by and say hi.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 25, 2013)

Newbie blogger &amp; newbie into beauty!

sheeeeeelby.blogspot.com


----------



## MissPrissTiff (Mar 4, 2013)

This week on the blog I'll be posting Hauls &amp; Swatches of my latest shopping trips while on vacation!


----------



## Atticus (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi

I have a beauty blog called giftwithpurchasetime.

 The blog to bring you only the best beauty Gift With Purchase offers around, so no more scouring the internet for beauty deals â€“ this is your one stop for the best beauty GWPâ€™s around.

As itâ€™s hard to find high end beauty products at discounted prices I love it when I receive a GWP, as I feel like Iâ€™m getting more â€˜bang for my buckâ€™. This is precisely why I created this website â€“ I want every girl (or guy for that matter) to be able to share in the GWP love!

Thanks!

www.giftwithpurchasetime.com


----------



## cglmakeup (Mar 11, 2013)

just changed my blog it's celestinelocsin.blogspot.com if you guys are wondering


----------



## Illy Ema (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

On this link you can visit my polish blog http://nails-and-more.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tyari (Mar 15, 2013)

My blog is beautiijunkii.blogspot.com I'm also having a huge blog sale right now so please check it out!!


----------



## Atticus (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi 

Come check out my blog for all the latest and best Beauty Gift With Purchases!

As itâ€™s hard to find high end beauty products at discounted prices I love it when I receive a GWP, as I feel like Iâ€™m getting more â€˜bang for my buckâ€™. This is precisely why I created  my blog, GiftWithPurchaseTime â€“ I want every girl (or guy for that matter) to be able to share in the GWP love!

I aim to bring you only the best beauty GWP offers around, so no more scouring the internet for beauty deals â€“ this is your one stop for the best beauty GWPâ€™s around.

GiftWithPurchaseTime


----------



## drugsNmakeup (Mar 16, 2013)

Please check out my blog. I work really hard on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm going to go through the list when I get off and start following blogs, I don't think I follow any! www.drugsnmakeup.wordpress.com


----------



## alexanderl (Mar 20, 2013)

I love about FX Special effect make up


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm hosting a Wantable.co subscription box giveaway right now if anyone wants to check it out!


----------



## FacesbySAM (Mar 25, 2013)

This is my blog: www.facesbysam.blogspot.com.  I added MUT to my list of blogs on my sidebar.  Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DearMrsWendy (Mar 27, 2013)

Great thread!! I will need to take a day to be glued to my screen and read up on everyone lol You all can find me at:

http://www.dearmrsbeautyshopper.com 

This encourages me to add more to my blog, to go with my vlog! thanks guys xx


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm Lisa and I have new blog girlmeetsbox.com and would appreciate it if you checked it out. It's mostly about subscription box reviews and things I love. If you're interested in subscription boxes that ship to Canada, I have a list posted and will update it regularly. I would love to hear from you and if you stop by please leave a comment. I want to connect with new people who also love subscription boxes and just want to show support for one another.

Thanks.

http://Girlmeetsbox.com


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm pretty sure that you guys have seen me before on MUT! I didn't know that there were 2 threads on blogs so I just decided to post here too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can check out my blog right here at:

http://vickyhoang.blogspot.com

All about makeup makeup makeup! I'm also gonna start including some fitness posts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruhimaach (Apr 6, 2013)

here's mine:

http://bitsncrumbs.com

I mostly post about subscription boxes


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 6, 2013)

My blog is Missglammygirl.blogspot.com I post about monthly boxes and product reviews.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Apr 6, 2013)

I had no idea Makeuptalk had a blogroll thread! How awesome!

Here is my blog:

charmingcheshire.blogspot.com

I created it about a month ago, so it's still relatively new, but I'd love comments and thoughts! Hope you all enjoy it!

(I added Makeuptalk.com as a recommended website, along with a link, on my blog when I created it. I hope that's what you mean when you say to link it back, if not, please explain what to do and I'd be happy to oblige!)

Cookie &lt;3


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Mine is http://ericafashionbeautytravelandmore.blogspot.ca/

Hope you like it 






I post a lot about beauty products, hair products, I do makeup looks, I post about fashion and a variety of other topics such as: how to shop online, travel, books, current events and other product reviews. Whatever I want to share I post.


----------



## ling168 (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eyelining* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just started my very first blog! So far I have 1 follower. I had a celebratory cup of tea when they joined
> 
> 
> ...


 How do I add MUT to my blog?


----------



## Geek (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do I add MUT to my blog?


----------



## ling168 (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
Thank you. That was helpful.


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eyelining* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just started my very first blog! So far I have 1 follower. I had a celebratory cup of tea when they joined
> 
> 
> ...


 I know it can be hard to get the ball rolling. I started mine in 2011 and then in 2012 I didn't get much time to post. I am trying to make up for that and so far so good. I have some new makeup looks to post and a lot of product reviews. I also post on other interesting topics and try to mix it up a bit to appeal to a wider audience. Success isn't very easy in the blog community because there are so many of us! But good luck to us all


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 17, 2013)

Heeeeello lovelies. &lt;3 

Just dropping the link to my blog again:

http://missmathersmakeup.blogspot.com/

I've been posting some great stuff (check out 'How To: Flirty Spring Eyes' and 'Beauty Things I Suck At'), and you can always check out some of my older posts (Like my 'Know Your Heels' post)


----------



## Geek (Apr 17, 2013)

Again?  Did you do it already once?



> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heeeeello lovelies.
> 
> ...


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again?  Did you do it already once?


 Yes, a long time ago. It has to be over 6 months now. I have a post on my blog linking to MUT.


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 18, 2013)

So I changed the web address for my blog...the updated link is

http://diaryofatrendaholic.blogspot.ca/

Hope you like it and I will return the favor and visit yours as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been queaking my blog a bit and now I'm happy enough with it to share it with you all!

My blog: http://glitzglamzebra.blogspot.com/

I added MuT to my blogroll - it seems to be working.



> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I changed the web address for my blog...the updated link is
> 
> ...


 Very pretty blog! I followed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ericachristina (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been queaking my blog a bit and now I'm happy enough with it to share it with you all!
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I followed back. Love the animal print on your design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Apr 29, 2013)

Just wanted to update that I CHANGED the domain of my blog. It's now: http://www.beautylogging.com

I redid the entire site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MKHeatherM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to update that I CHANGED the domain of my blog. It's now: http://www.beautylogging.com
> 
> I redid the entire site.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It looks great! I'm so glad I could help out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 30, 2013)

sheeeeeelby.blogspot.com

Been blogging a lot more but the site needs a makeover bad! Too bad I have no idea how to do anything lol! also thought about changing the name. But I can't think of anything clever.  Sigh. I'm not good at this stuff!

It's mostly just beauty reviews. But I hope you all enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luv4Makeup (May 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I really wanted to share a great makeup tip for STOPPING CONCEALER FROM SETTLING INTO FINE LINES ALL DAY.

It took me a lot of trial and error to figure out what works best for me and if this can help even one person concur their concealer creasing issues,

Id be very happy! Thanks for your support and I totally recommended makeuptalk on my blog!





http://fun*makeuptips.blogspot.com/*


----------



## morre22 (May 7, 2013)

Hey ladies =] I'm still trying to get the hang of blogging lol I'm not the best by far but I think it is so fun! I have a beauty blog, well more of a blog showing how addicted to monthly subscriptions I am! I will be going through and checking out everyone's blogs and following them!! 

Here is my blog if you would like to check it out and/or follow =] 

http://marinewife22.blogspot.com/


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 7, 2013)

http://cricketsbay.blogspot.com/ Still ironing out the rough bits.


----------



## carabeth87 (May 7, 2013)

Hi! I just started my first blog. Right now it's a lot of my weight loss journey but I will be putting my beauty boxes on there also when I receive them...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Advocaremama.blogspot.com


----------



## morre22 (May 7, 2013)

I love this thread, it is perfect for me to find blogs to subscribe to and now I have a lot more late night reading I can do! Love the blogs ladies!!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2013)

Wrong Thread Sorry.


----------



## amandagreen (May 23, 2013)

The Blogroll! I like that name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well since we are blog link dropping, I am going to go and do the same.

I have been up and running for 4 months and I do my best best BEST to post as often as I can. The thing I love the most is writing reviews on products that I buy, want to buy or the ones I read about in the forums.

Check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.skincarehq.org

Hope you like it!


----------



## picco (May 26, 2013)

I'm just a regular girl, inlove with make up and all beauty related things. Had to go through really hard times to start reaching what i want. Becoming make up artist is my dream, I just recently started trying to achieve my goals and be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My blog - www.cravingformakeup.blogspot.com . Planing to do eyeliner video, because people frequently ask me how i do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats about it...
Thank you for support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupMemo (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi beauties!

ItÂ´s all about *quick &amp; dirty makeup tips* - nothing else!

Long time I was searching for a blog or website, that really would collect ALL the makeup tips that went around in the makeup community - but didnÂ´t found it.

So I created a blog called Makeup-Memo, that deals with that practically little tips we need to make our makeup as perfect as possible.

It really is only about these tips - there are no reviews or something like this, it is just to collect all these tricks and provide them to you.

Currently, I got over 300 of them and every day I dicover something new!!!

If you want to be part of my "Memo-Community" and get the latest useful tips, go and join my blog on my site or on bloglovin.

Here it is:

www.makeup-memo.blogspot.de

Or like us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/makeupmemo

Best regards,

Makeup-Memo ... quick &amp; dirty Makeup-Tips!


----------



## cglmakeup (Jun 1, 2013)

just change my blog: celestinelocsin.blogspot.com


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey girls! I just started my blog a few months ago, but I've been updating with subscription box info + reviews!

Check it out here: http://mischiefmanagedmakeup.blogspot.com/

Working my way through this thread to follow all of you!


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Bloggers!!  

I just went through all 266 posts of blog rolls(here) and I think I saw about 15 that are linking back to MuT. Please ladies, please put a link to MakeupTalk.com if you are promoting your blogs here.  It's called a "link trade". Ever blog has this option.  

We'll may start to delete posts that contain a link to YOUR blog and you are not reciprocating a link back to MuT. If you do NOT know how to add a link, see this article (How to add a link on your blog) or this video :

*Blogger:*



*Wordpress:*


----------



## cglmakeup (Jun 15, 2013)

How do I do a link trade


----------



## cmhughes02 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thought I'd drop the link for my blog. I made it today and I'm planning to post tomorrow!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://hugheschm.blogspot.com


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll admit my blog is too often neglected, but I post lots of subscription box reviews, product reviews, etc. Google Friend Connect will be going away soon, so I'm trying to get everyone who has it  followed via Bloglovin.

http://yousoldtheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## FashionBeautyMe (Jun 24, 2013)

My beauty Blog : http://fashionbeautyme18.blogspot.co.uk/

Lauren xx


----------



## shootingstar18 (Jun 25, 2013)

A Singapore Beauty, Fashion and Lifestyle Blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://blog.myfatpocket.com/jeangan/


----------



## AshSangre (Jul 28, 2013)

If every beauty lover here would be so kind to check out my blog, I would love you all forever. If you enjoy it, please don't forget to subscribe and comment!

http://ashsangrebeautyreviews.blogspot.com/


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am making a new one because the old one is....old!
> 
> ...


Here's mine:  Angee Bee's

I already added a link back to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpu22girl (Aug 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshSangre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If every beauty lover here would be so kind to check out my blog, I would love you all forever. If you enjoy it, please don't forget to subscribe and comment!
> 
> http://ashsangrebeautyreviews.blogspot.com/


 I love your grey background, as well as your landing page!  Super cute.  I added you to Google Circles.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Aug 17, 2013)

Yay, so many new blogs to check out!!!


----------



## flossloth (Aug 28, 2013)

*LOVE* some of the blogs I've clicked on so far! followed a few of you on google circles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> check out mine:

*http://flossybox.blogspot.co.uk/*


----------



## colorfuldez (Sep 1, 2013)

Added lots of new posts! &amp; followed the people I could on google+ circles www.colorfuldez.com


----------



## fleurissante (Sep 3, 2013)

Here's my beauty and nail polish blog:

Fleurissante.

I've already linked back to Mut forum (link on the sidebar)


----------



## SimplyJessica22 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can't wait to check out some new blogs!! I love reading blogs and watching videos!


----------



## serenity (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's my blog of mostly makeup reviews and swatches: http://www.makeuphoria.me

Check it out whenever you can! and maybe follow me on bloglovin


----------



## Wendy Stanbury (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, here's the link to my nail polish/art blog which is my hobby, my passion, my obsession.  There might be a bit of kitty spam in there too!

http://wendysdelights.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Bee Beautiful (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey you guys, im a new beauty blogger that focuss on topics about skin care and make up.......check me out and feel free to give me some advice about blogging Thanks www.createdtobeebeautiful.weebly.com


----------



## mintyminad (Feb 5, 2014)

I've just started a blog, it's based on Travel, Styling, Beauty, Illustration and all the other little things in life.

http://mintyminad.blogspot.com/

Thanks~~~ any feedbacks are welcomed as I'm still new  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## howi (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's mine &gt;&gt; BeautyBenefitsOfLove, &lt;&lt; it's all about Beauty, Fashion, Makeup and Tattoos Tips. We are posting daily horoscope too, feel free to visit and catch up with your daily horoscope!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Stay Pretty people!!


----------



## BirthToAshes (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's my blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://birthtoashes.wordpress.com  Check it out! I would love to get to know you guys!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey you guys i have started my beauty blog and i would love you to take a look at it www.prettology.com


----------



## Kaya S (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello Lovelies, 

I just started a beauty blog and would love if you could check it out:

http://petitepralines.blogspot.com

Any comments or feedback would be awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jams (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys I just started a new blog- Beauty and the Bargain! I talk about all my hauls, bargain shopping, nail mail, and sub boxes. I'd love for you guys to check it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://beautynthebargain.blogspot.com/


----------



## Amanda xo (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh! Great thread..I just started my blog, so very few posts yet. I'd appreciate any comments, tips, feedback &amp; support! Thanks everyone! I'm going to click through some of the blogs posted here now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.adoredit.blogspot.com


----------



## Deareux (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my blog, it's mostly about makeup and monster high. I'll be departing for vacation tomorrow, so there will be some posts coming up for that.

http://www.deareux.com


----------



## BirthToAshes (Apr 20, 2014)

Loving all these blogs! Beauty bloggers unite! Woot woot! 



  I am now on Bloglovin' thanks to you guys!


----------



## jolive213 (May 4, 2014)

You can visit my blog from the link mentioned in signature...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 4, 2014)

Hello fellow bloggers!

Just a reminder to  *please put a link to MakeupTalk.com if you are promoting your blogs here*.  If you do NOT know how to add a link, see this article (How to add a link on your blog) or ask a mod. 

I went back through the last few pages of posts and haven't found one yet that has the correct link. Posts can and will be deleted if they're not updated. 

Thank you!


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Hello fellow bloggers!
> 
> Just a reminder to  *please put a link to MakeupTalk.com if you are promoting your blogs here*.  If you do NOT know how to add a link, see this article (How to add a link on your blog) or ask a mod.
> 
> ...


I don't understand your post.   What do you mean by putting a link to makeuptalk.com on the blog?  Where should I put it?  What should I say? 

I mention this website in several of my posts at my blog, but I don't understand the official "rule". 

edited to add - I think under wordpress, I have to add the rss feed - it looks sloppy, but it is in my blog roll - take a look - it is at the bottom of my blog, where I have all of the other blogs I follow.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2014)

my blog is http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/

I will look thru this thread and find others to follow!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 4, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I don't understand your post.   What do you mean by putting a link to makeuptalk.com on the blog?  Where should I put it?  What should I say?
> 
> I mention this website in several of my posts at my blog, but I don't understand the official "rule".
> 
> edited to add - I think under wordpress, I have to add the rss feed - it looks sloppy, but it is in my blog roll - take a look - it is at the bottom of my blog, where I have all of the other blogs I follow.


I guess it would kind of depend on the layout of your blog. Some people just have a link to it on their sidebar, or if you have a 'blogroll' of your own with a list of blogs you like/follow you can put it on there!

There was a video that @@Director posted at one point, but it doesn't seem to be working since the site moved. I'll see if I can dig it up!


----------



## jolive213 (May 10, 2014)

I have WP blog and don't know how to add any link to blogroll... can someone guide me?


----------



## AnnaInWonderland (May 12, 2014)

I do! AnnainWonderland.co.uk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kirstwee (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello

My blog is about beauty, lifestyle and cooking....

http://kirstwee.blogspot.co.uk/

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, my blog is mainly lifestyle and beauty, so check it out if you're into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> http://ms-jelena.blogspot.com.au/

I also love a good lift me up post, so you'll find a few of those on there too! xx


----------



## jamaicadiamond87 (Nov 4, 2015)

hello everyone jamaica and i'm a new youtuber check out my video


----------



## LifeMakeupStyle (Jan 21, 2016)

Here is mine

https://lifemakeupstyle.wordpress.com/


----------



## thatgeekygirlfriend (Jan 21, 2016)

The blog of a newbie subscription box addict and the journey of a geek exploring the world of the girly girl.

https://thatgeekygirlfriend.wordpress.com/


----------



## lisamarie715 (Jan 27, 2016)

This forum is great for new people to find somewhere to discuss makeup! I became a presenter for a company called Younique and it has restored my love for makeup. I tried it as a customer and loved it so much, I decided to sell it myself. It's a rapidly growing company and their products really stand up against even your most expensive brands for half the cost! If anyone is interested in checking it out, my business page link is below. Or I would be happy to answer any questions anyone has about buying, selling, or hosting a facebook party yourself. I can help you with any of that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for taking the time to read this. I look forward to contributing more!


----------



## drvikasgupta1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice post!


----------

